# touring car legends



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

just a heads up people, touring car legends itv4 at 8 tonight:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great programme touring cars in their hayday


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a three part series (last night was the second programme) but last nights was definitely showing the era I loved, M3's, Cossies, etc - oh happy days !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely a good programme, bit disappointed it wasn't more in depth to be fair.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

First two are sitting on my sky+ hopefully can find some time to watch them over the weekend


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And Mr Rouse is a top fella


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember going over Brands Hatch circa 1990-1994 and being one of maybe a few hundred people that bothered to come and watch BTCC , Steve Soper , John Cleland , Will Hoy to name a few


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember being at Donington Park next to where Mansell had his big one.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

oulton park 1988 was my first touring car meeting been to every one there since:thumb: never forget the sierra rs500s:argie:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll need to check it out. 

I remember the touring cars as being huge in the early 90s. Thay was about the time they started going to Knockhill and it used to be packed for miles. 

Would be great it the racing got back to those levels of excitement with those cars.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

was a great program mainly for me as it showed the era that I first started watching BTCC and the Mansell crash at Donnington Park where I was stood next to the bridge. It was one of my first live BTCC races that I was at with some friends from the 6th form!

I still like BTCC and go to a few races a year but having watched the program the racing doesn't seem as close and exciting. Some how it seem a little sterile now, bring back the days where the cars were cars you could buy and drivers did work as team mates to gang up on other drivers and take them out!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

to see the change in crowd numbers through the years at oulton was quite something back in 88 it was not really that busy, no more so than a normal club meeting you could drive straight in and at the end of the day drive straight out, however during the really popular supertourer years i remember stuck in oulton for hours and hours after just trying to get out. im lucky i can shoot down the back lanes to get home but the traffic jams out to the major routes would of been hardwork.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My first BTCC race that I went to and I got to see this, I was stood directly opposite.






It was quite scary when he didnt get out and had to be removed from the car, then airlifted to hospital.

I am realy looking forward to taking my little girl and boy to Oulton Park. I took them on a day off late last year and just watched a practise session and people drifting on the drift track and they really enjoyed it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> I remember being at Donington Park next to where Mansell had his big one.


I was there too that day, my friends son fell over and sprained his ankle, best days work he'd ever done, sat in an ambulance with Nigel.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

that kelvin burt crash was nasty:doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The two main ones that stick out at Knockhill was when James Thompson, in his Cavalier, had brake failure at the end of the straight. No major damage, but he must have got a right fright. 

Or Gabrielle Tarquini somersaulting his Alfa a few times. 

That was also the days they pushed each other off the track for fun.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

robb gravett had a big off at thruxton in his rs500 and i remember kieth odour(think thats how you spell his name) going over the barriers at donnington at the bottom of the craner curves. knockhill always looked great on tv not sure of the corner name but there was always a classic camera angle of the cars one after another clipping the inside kerb and getting on two wheels.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

AS_BO said:


> Can't believe I missed this!


3rd part next wednesday:thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

s29nta said:


> that kelvin burt crash was nasty:doublesho


At least he didnt make a habbit of crashing (insert sarcasm smiley here)

Amazing how nobody was hurt


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

:doublesho thats a big off!


----------

